

How to Spot the Resume of a Psychopath Applying to Work with You - ytNumbers
http://www.mainstreet.com/article/how-to-spot-the-resume-of-a-psychopath-applying-to-work-with-you

======
rupert_murdaaa
>If a candidate has been through six jobs in the past 10 years, that’s not
normal

I don't really think that's a fair statement. 6 seems a little high for 10
years, but in my experience changing positions every 2 or so years is par for
the course for people who A) work hard enough to outgrow their
responsibilities in that time, and B) respect themselves enough to seek
significant raises every couple years.

If companies in general were in the habit of offering internal promotions it
might be a marker of instability, but I've met few people worth their salt who
will stick around at one company for 5+ years for raises that barely keep pace
with inflation.

------
chrisbennet
“They have a pattern of job hopping and they have no respect for the
investment that companies have made to train them,”

The article is obviously not talking about software developers. :-)

When was the last time you worked for a company that had any sort of training
for developers?

~~~
techdragon
Exactly, hell, this is completely invalid for contract programmers. Ive worked
for 6 people in the last 2 years! Short term contracting is normal in some
industries.

